# How often do you feed your Shrimps??



## Geniusdudekiran

I try to feed in small amounts daily, which seems to work well. But to be honest it's more like 4-5 days a week because I forget in my busy mornings before school. And I dose shrimp baby food once every 3-ish days, but again, usually just like twice a week. Wow, I have a pathetic short term memory.


----------



## TheNailman

i feed my CRS/ RCS tank every other day. . .
love watching the CRS carrying around nuggets that are too big for them, trying to fend off other shrimp.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

My amanos are soooooooo greedy! I feed, wait 3 minutes, and feed again. The amanos grab the food as soon as it hits the substrate and then run off with it, and eat it for the rest of the day. Crazy.


----------



## jasonpatterson

It really depends on how many shrimp are in the tank and how much surface area there is. If it's very bare (few plants/driftwood/rocks) and there are lots of shrimp, you have to feed them pretty much daily. If there aren't very many shrimp and there are lots of plants and hardscape, you really never need to feed them at all. I feed a 20L with lots of plants and such that contains 70ish shrimp every 3rd day at most, and even then I feel like I'm overfeeding them at times.


----------



## ScottFish

I have a heavily planted tank w/blue pearl shrimp and feed them a little amount 1 to 2 times a day.


----------



## diwu13

I feed my RCS 5 times a week. I usually let them forage around the tank every Wednesday and Sunday. Other besides that I feed them a piece of spinach once a week. The other days I switch off between plain ol' fish flakes and algae wafers.


----------



## Gnomecatcher

I have a heavily planted tank. I use to offer wafers to the shrimp and they did't even touch them. Some New Life Spectrum pellets reach the bottom that my fish don't grab, which I assume they eventually eat for some protein.

Other than that, they just forage. At least it keeps my tank algae free.


----------



## mordalphus

I feed every day, only because my tanks have hundreds of shrimp in them. They finish the food within an hour and spend the rest of the time grazing on algae and biofilm.

I do have a few tanks with only a handful of shrimp which I feed twice a week. I do keep indian almond leaves in my tanks, but they are not what I consider feeding, they graze on that during the day.

I also feed spinach and other greens, this is important.


----------



## BlueJack

Thanks everyone! 

How do you feed them spinach and zucchini and other greens? Just throw them in there? Put it in for an hour or something? Is there anything special I need to do preparation wise? Cooking, Cleaning, etc?


----------



## Betta Maniac

Just blanch and cool the veggies (and use organic)


----------



## youjettisonme

I fry zucchini rather than blanch it. I'm sure that means you need a clean pan, but I've never had any issues. Also, as zucchini floats, I weight it down with a plant weight. Both ottos and shrimp love this.

I also feed them different kinds of Mosura, ADA, and Borneo Wild shrimp food. I would say that they go most nuts over the ADA Bee food, but as that's a messy algae tab, I feed it more sparingly. However, nothing has really compared to frozen spirulina brine shrimp that I use maybe once a week as a treat. They literally rip it right from my tongs instantly and fight over it like crazy. They get ravenous. 

Like others have mentioned, Amanos are particularly greedy with food and will always want to drag away any food tossed in. In my 90p I have a handful of monster-sized Amanos, and you'd be very lucky to ever spot a dead fish in that tank. That's because the monster Amanos turn them into a ghosts seemingly in minutes. 

When I have juvies in a tank, I will make sure to give them some Mosura Bio Plus as it's recommended as a food for juvies.


----------



## PC1

mordalphus said:


> i feed every day, only because my tanks have hundreds of shrimp in them. They finish the food within an hour and spend the rest of the time grazing on algae and biofilm.
> 
> I do have a few tanks with only a handful of shrimp which i feed twice a week. I do keep indian almond leaves in my tanks, but they are not what i consider feeding, they graze on that during the day.
> 
> I also feed spinach and other greens, this is important.


+1.


----------



## PC1

You fry it????


----------



## youjettisonme

PC1 said:


> You fry it????


On a tiny iron skillet.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpnmoss

youjettisonme said:


> On a tiny iron skillet.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


You use oil?


----------



## Alyssa

youjettisonme said:


> However, nothing has really compared to frozen spirulina brine shrimp that I use maybe once a week as a treat. They literally rip it right from my tongs instantly and fight over it like crazy. They get ravenous.


That's like ... feeding chicken to chicken! LOL


----------



## Alyssa

I can hear the shrimps now ...

IT'S PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOPPPPLLLLEEEEEEEEEE!


rofl


----------



## youjettisonme

shrimpnmoss said:


> You use oil?


Ha, no way. I just toss it on the bare, hot iron skillet for about 20 seconds.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

youjettisonme said:


> Ha, no way. I just toss it on the bare, hot iron skillet for about 20 seconds.


Ohh...OK...hahah....I think that would be pan grilled or seared....frying involves oil or fats...damn fancy shrimps...I can see it now.

"Sir, your water changes comes with a side of fresh veggies. How would you like that prepared? Poached, Blanched, or lightly seared."


----------



## OverStocked

I love NLS foods, but I would bet every last one of them has a protein level too high for constant feeding to shrimp.


----------



## monkeyfish

Alyssa said:


> I can hear the shrimps now ...
> 
> IT'S PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOPPPPLLLLEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> 
> rofl


Hahahaha! 

I would also check the NLS for copper in the ingredients, my fish love it, but not sure it's the best for shrimps.


----------



## TactusMortus

I guess I am a terrible shrimp keeper as I drop a algae wafer in my tank once or twice a week. I would say there are a few 100 cherry shrimp in there and they still reproduce like bunnies. So apparently they don't mind very much. I am also only running 3 watts of led lighting over my nano vase so there is not much algae to speak of for them to munch on.


----------



## gordonrichards

I feed my shrimp daily. Vary the amounts. One day a week they get no food.

-Gordon


----------



## h4n

I feed my shrimps every other day. With something different every one of those days. Then start from the beginning again.


----------



## Xforce

6 days eating (small amounts) - 1 day starving .
When i have many babies i dose a pintch of a micro-organism almost daily


----------



## Alyssa

Xforce said:


> dose a pintch of a micro-organism almost daily


Where do you find that?


----------



## embryoguy

I witnessed a 5 gallon heavily planted tank with a couple hundred shrimp, no direct feedings, no leaf, no alder...... there is some driftwood in there and thats about it.


----------



## gmdiaz

I try to vary up their diet but skip a day or two a week to not overfeed: 

Omega One Shrimp Pellets
Seaweed salad (Green Marine Algae)
Hikari Micro Pellets
Tiny carrot sticks (frozen, organic veggie mix from Costco). **I zap one TINY carrot stick in 1/2 cup water in the microwave for 30 secs, let it cool before tossing it into the tank. I see lots of baby shrimp and snails eating these.
Sun Baked Catappa Leaves (Organic, No Pesticides)


----------



## californiashrimp

Every day in crowded tanks, every other day is more sparse tanks.


----------

